# Building libchamplain-0.4.4_2 fails



## tofumaster (Apr 17, 2010)

Any clue how to get by?


```
In file included from <stdin>:6:
/disk1/ports/graphics/libchamplain/work/libchamplain-0.4.4/champlain-gtk/gtk-champlain-embed.h:20:2: error: [b]#error "Only 
<champlain/champlain.h> can be included directly."[/b]
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object [b]"libpng.so.5"[/b] not found, required by "libchamplain-0.4.so.1"
Command '['/disk1/ports/graphics/libchamplain/work/libchamplain-0.4.4/champlain-gtk/tmp-introspect7NyAJ5/GtkChamplain-0.4', '--introspect-
dump=/disk1/ports/graphics/
libchamplain/work/libchamplain-0.4.4/champlain-gtk/tmp-introspect7NyAJ5/types.txt,/disk1/ports/graphics/libchamplain/work/libchamplain-
0.4.4/champlain-gtk/tmp-introspect7NyAJ5/dump.xml']' returned non-zero exit status 1
gmake[3]: *** [GtkChamplain-0.4.gir] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/disk1/ports/graphics/libchamplain/work/libchamplain-0.4.4/champlain-gtk'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/disk1/ports/graphics/libchamplain/work/libchamplain-0.4.4/champlain-gtk'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/disk1/ports/graphics/libchamplain/work/libchamplain-0.4.4'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /disk1/ports/graphics/libchamplain.
```

So, I looked for libpng...


```
mybsd# ls -lF /usr/local/lib | grep libpng
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel    171762 Apr 11 04:19 libpng.a
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        11 Apr 11 04:19 libpng.so@ -> libpng.so.6
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel    144136 Apr 11 04:19 libpng.so.6
```

No libpng.so.5.

According to /usr/ports/UPDATING, for png 1.4.1, I have to do a portupgrade -fr graphics/png to rebuild all the dependant ports.  There are a LOT of ports (very painful).  It would probably take me 3 days.  I'll be trying that next, but I would like to know if that is the fix for this issue or not before I start?

Or whether it's really something else?

Thanks.


----------



## jgh@ (Apr 29, 2010)

I had this exact error. There was a suggestion on #bsdports from someone to just delete the library and do a clean build on it. That worked, and I was able to get it to build against libpng.so.5.


----------

